# The best Adrenaline/PSP picture settings. EVER!



## ital (Dec 12, 2021)

Try this in Adrenaline:



> Official Settings - Disable Bilinear Filtering.
> 
> Adrenaline Menu:
> 
> ...



And tell me what you see. On a Phat Vita I get a picture that looks very much like an old PSP 1000 in terms of crispness/clarity with much better color saturation due to the OLED. Obviously the low resolution textures/bit depth were hidden better on the smaller screen and being double the resolution does give it a slightly pixelated rendering like the jump from 3DS to 3DSXL. But overall the image quality with these settings is fantastic as I never used PSP on Vita because the original Adrenaline was super blurry. 

This on the other hand is really, really crisp. All texts are clear, things look vivid and it totally improves the PSP BC. All news to me as I just updated Adrenaline as I don't usually use it but thought I'd share as its literally a night and day improvement. Try it and tell me what you think. 

Better yet if you've still got a PSP 1000 lying around I'd be interested in hearing how they compare side by side with the same title as the "feel" of the look on Vita with these settings reminded me perfectly of my old 1000.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Dec 12, 2021)

Any custom filter with 2x scaling and no smoothing will be a blocky perfect scale. 

Original has slightly less lag than other options. Sharp Bilinear has a mild scanline effect. LCD3x has more of a grid effect emulating the original screen. Advanced AA tries to smooth out blocky lines and curves.


----------



## ital (Dec 12, 2021)

This is very interesting development:

https://github.com/GrapheneCt/PVR_PSP2/releases



> PVR_PSP2
> 
> Driver layer GPU libraries and tests for PSP2
> 
> ...




Low level access to the GPU eh? Combine that with this:

https://www.bountysource.com/issues/78071014-native-resolution-for-psp-games-on-psvita



> "Technically a GE chain hook and a vita-sided port of the PPSSPP renderer would already be enough to get "perfect" PSP emulation with upgraded visuals."
> 
> "Let the MIPS processor do the whole PSP work... And tunnel out the GE render chain into VitaOS via kermit, then render it there."
> 
> ...




and native resolution PPSSPP on the Vita suddenly becomes a lot more feasible.


----------



## LegzRwheelz (Dec 21, 2021)

ital said:


> resolution PPSSPP on the Vita suddenly becomes a lot more feasible.


This made my mouth water and heart flutter thinking about this


----------



## ron!n (Feb 27, 2022)

ital said:


> Try this in Adrenaline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I have tried a few of these filters. And using the 720p output does help a bit, but I think it is just the way adrenalin scales the PSP games isn't as clean as how the Vita scales them, there is a lot of visual garbage that gets into the image regardless of the filtering option I use. 

I do find clean sharpscale with no scan lines, and "smoothing turned off.But it still doesn't come close to PSP titles running on the vita properly.


ital said:


> This is very interesting development:
> 
> https://github.com/GrapheneCt/PVR_PSP2/releases
> 
> ...


This sounds pretty friggin rad!


----------



## ital (Feb 27, 2022)

ron!n said:


> So I have tried a few of these filters. And using the 720p output does help a bit, but I think it is just the way adrenalin scales the PSP games isn't as clean as how the Vita scales them, there is a lot of visual garbage that gets into the image regardless of the filtering option I use.
> 
> I do find clean sharpscale with no scan lines, and "smoothing turned off.But it still doesn't come close to PSP titles running on the vita properly.



Try Chovy Sign:

https://github.com/KuromeSan/chovy-sign/releases

Its an alternative to Adrenaline which allows you to inject any PSP ISO into Sonys official loader with no extras. In theory that should give you a 1:1 identical experience to your PSN bought titles as its running on exactly the same emulator with the same overhead and same output options, just no blacklist or limited title selection.

Let us know if you try it out as I'm intrigued to see how that goes.


----------



## The_Ho (Feb 28, 2022)

I tested this configuration yesterday on my Vita FAT1000, and in fact the look improved for me, I used the Original pattern and thought it couldn't get any better, until now, I found this config more effective than using Gepatch which was giving problems and several failures .


----------



## ital (Feb 28, 2022)

I really like how crisp and clean it all looks now. Sure some titles are a bit jagged but I didn't like how Gepatch would remove so many of the lighting/visual effects to create a very stripped back but native resolution image. Totally changed the feel of a lot of games. 


Native res really does look so beautiful on PSP titles though and makes them really fit the Vita screen so wonderfully:



Its one thing I hope we see implemented before Andy Nguyen retires from the scene.

Thinking out loud, the PSP Slim had double the VRAM of the original models as it was bumped up to 4MB. Nothing in retail games used it but if this facility could be unlocked on Vita I'm sure double the room would really help native resolution come along in leaps and bounds. 

Maybe some kind of kernel plugin that patches the limit out similar to how 128MB of RAM was accessed on dev unit Xboxes back in the day vs the standard 64MB?

Another idea was dropping 32bit colors down to 16bit or even 8bit but that might just look ugly. 







But you never know, sometimes lateral thought works real well when logic fails! 


Further reading:

https://forums.ps2dev.org/viewtopic.php?p=70959&sid=3f39cbbfcae9ccee0e0d51b47c17db91

http://lukasz.dk/mirror/forums.ps2dev.org/viewtopic2620.html?t=10005

https://forums.ps2dev.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=10585&sid=09aa61bf6fee85334ebbffc5b686300c&start=30

http://www.edepot.com/reviews_sony_psp.html#PSP_Hardware

https://forums.ppsspp.org/showthread.php?tid=4799&pid=114000#pid114000

https://forums.ppsspp.org/showthread.php?tid=4799&pid=113988#pid113988

https://wololo.net/talk/viewtopic.php?p=357389

http://forums.ppsspp.org/showthread.php?tid=4799&pid=125138#pid125138


----------



## nexter513 (Jul 3, 2022)

The_Ho said:


> I tested this configuration yesterday on my Vita FAT1000, and in fact the look improved for me, I used the Original pattern and thought it couldn't get any better, until now, I found this config more effective than using Gepatch which was giving problems and several failures .


This makes me wanna cry, was playing Summon Night 5 and the GEPatch makes it run like it was on PPSSPP, but the drawback was too large ;-; Invisible models and dark pixels everywhere


----------



## PacBunny (Jul 5, 2022)

I set my settings to Screen Scale 1.555 or 1.720 and Smooth Graphics on.


----------



## PercyRS (Jul 5, 2022)

I use gepatch on the games that support it, with the pergame plugin selecting the best version for each game. For the ones that don't or have errors, I just use the same as you: sharp bilinear with x2 scaling, no smoothing and the non-adrenaline bilinear filterting turned off.

the scanlines from sharp bilinear really help making the image look very crisp. although now that I read from that comment that LCD3x is how the psp actually looked, I might give that one a try


----------



## NanashiFinal13 (Jul 8, 2022)

PercyRS said:


> I use gepatch on the games that support it, with the pergame plugin selecting the best version for each game. For the ones that don't or have errors, I just use the same as you: sharp bilinear with x2 scaling, no smoothing and the non-adrenaline bilinear filterting turned off.
> 
> the scanlines from sharp bilinear really help making the image look very crisp. although now that I read from that comment that LCD3x is how the psp actually looked, I might give that one a try


There is a pergame plugin for Adrenaline/Ps Vita? That's sounds very usefull.


----------

